
Remember Startup Founder Kaleil Isaza Tuzman? From Harvard to Goldman to Jail - kevindeasis
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-20/for-u-s-dot-com-star-locked-up-abroad-is-as-scary-as-it-sounds
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547259)

~~~
kevindeasis
Thanks for the link that discussion over there is crazy!

